# Living Self-controlled, Upright, and Godly Lives



## Kaalvenist (Jan 15, 2007)

The pastor of my church in Colorado Springs preached this sermon on 12 November, following the news about Ted Haggard of New Life Church in Colorado Springs. You can listen to it here or here.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't wait to download it and listen to it!
Thanks for posting it!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Sean!  

I listened to it today and thought it cut right to the heart of broad evangelicalisms dysfunctional gospel.

Rev. Reese just saturated his point with scripture and really expounded on how salvation is not simply “fire insurance” but Christ enabling the taking off of the old man and a putting on of the new.

Some highlights:


To the ministers of the gospel: it is your responsibility to rebuke those “teachers” in Christ’s church who attack God and His word (cf: Titus 1:9).

“A dog barks when his master is attacked. I would be a coward if I saw that God's truth is attacked and yet would remain silent” (John Calvin).

The fundamental problem is we do not understand the gospel and will ultimately perish for lack of knowledge (cf: Hosea 4:6).

God has brought salvation to all types of sinners; He can save (successfully) to the uttermost!

1 Corinthians 6:9-11: Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality, nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God. *And such were some of you*. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God. 

This salvation is for the present age, not some “pie in the sky” that we will eventually obtain (cf: here and not yet dichotomy).

The lie of Broad Evangelicalism is that salvation is merely “Fire Insurance” – live like hell and go to heaven later. Their gospel is all about the person; their salvation lacks power and substance.

The seriousness of sin is not understood: it is seen as a disorder; something that messes up our lives; something that is stupid to do. No context of redemption and a fall from our purpose to glorify God and enjoy Him forever.

The Purpose of salvation is to be conformed to the image of the Son (Ephesians 5:25-27).

Part of our salvation includes discipline by our Holy Father (Hebrews 12:10-11).
The “double cure of the Gospel” is justification and sanctification.

Jesus saves us both from the penalty (Justification) and the power of sin (Sanctification).

Instead of pointing people to Christ and His ordained means of grace for growth in holiness, evangelical Christianity offers gimmicks and measures crafted in corporate America.

God has not started something in you that you have to finish; you are not justified by grace so that you can be sanctified by your works of the law (Sanctification is by God alone: Philippians 1:6, 1 Thessalonians 5:23-24, John 17:17).

Sanctification is a Gospel promise; it is not a result of your effort.

God’s people are Zealous for good works

You will live upright and holy Godly lives in this present age because Christ has given Himself for you so that you will (quit trying to change yourself).

I am a new creation in Christ Jesus; the old man is dead – believe it!

Lord, we believe, help our unbelief. May we see the gospel blessings become effectual in our lives.

This is a great sermon for understanding, not just the common Calvinistic message that God is the author of our justification, but He is also the author of our sanctification. Yes, just as He is successful in saving us, He is just as successful in conforming us to Christ in sanctification.


----------

